# Dackelzaun



## Tanny (2. Mai 2017)

er ist fertig! 
Mein Dackel hat jetzt quasi einen "ausbruchsicheren" Zwinger, so dass er tagsüber solange die Hühner draussen sind mit uns raus kann, ohne, dass wir ihn immer anleinen müssen. 
Und natürlich habe ich dann auch gleich die Minis mal wieer in Schuss gebracht


----------



## laolamia (3. Mai 2017)

das schwarze runde ding ist die beheizte hundehuette???? 

gruss marco


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Mai 2017)

moin Kirstin,
schaut gut aus, vor allem, dass ihr so viele Blumenkübel da stehen habt.
Solch einen Pflanzenring kann man auch sehr gut zu 'nem Insektenhotel umfunktionieren,
aber das weißt Du sicherlich schon.
Euren 'smoker' finde ich klasse.... was macht ihr darin, primär Fisch? 
Und was für Hühner haltet ihr? Ich liebe 'Polish Frizzles'


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2017)

Ups, Kirsten
der Zaun reicht ja nicht nur für Deinen Kampfdackel, dahinter kannst Du eine ganze Meute sicher unterbringen .
Schön geworden


----------



## Tanny (3. Mai 2017)

@ Marco
das schwarze runde Ding ist die Hühnersauna
  

@Eva Maria 
den Tip mit dem Insektenhotel finde ich gut - nein, auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen. 
Fisch machen wir seltenst - meistens Rind und gegrilltes Gemüse - Steaks eben 

Die Hühner sind ostfriesische Möven, Amrock/Möven Mix und seit letztem Jahr auch zwei Araukaner/Maranmixe (eine legt rot/braune Eier, eine grüne).

@ Anne
 stimmt - aber eigentlich ist nur der Dackel derjenige welcher. 
Und da er wirklich alles innerhalb weniger Sekunden durchkaut, musste es ein wirklich stabiler Zaun sein.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Und da er wirklich alles innerhalb weniger Sekunden durchkaut, musste es ein wirklich stabiler Zaun sein.


Habe am Tag der Arbeit auch einen ähnlichen Zaun gebaut.....Nur nicht Verschraubt sondern mit Betonfundament.


----------



## Tanny (5. Mai 2017)

Ich brauchte diese aufgeschraubten Füsse, auf die ich dann die Zaunpfähle draufstecken konnte, weil, wenn ich mal ans Dach muss, 
muss der zaun runter, damit der LKW an Haus kommt.


----------

